# Instrument Cluster - Center Display - Pixel Problem



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can send off or get a fix for this issue? i know there's DIY's for this but id rather take it to a professional to do it (not the stealership). If anyone is around the DC/MD/VA area that knows a shop that will do this fix please let me know! thanks!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I just ended up getting a new cluster for my car, since my gas and temp gauges were messed up as well. I called up one of those places that refurbishes them, and they said they could fix the gauges, but not the MFD (multi-function display, I think). Later on, I think they started offering the option of fixing the MFD as well, but I had already found a good used gauge cluster for $150 at that point. I got mine through a place called VipersX on ebay, IIRC.

Cluster replacement can be a little more costly if you have to take the car to the dealer to get the new cluster coded to the car (immo3). If you only have immobilizer2, then you can do it yourself. It's like a dozen torx bolts to get the thing out.

The repair place I talked to was based out of Massachusetts, but when I told them that the immobilizer chip on my cluster had failed, preventing the car from starting, they said they could not fix this issue, hence why I got a new (used) cluster.

If you're not afraid to solder in a new one, check this out:

Audi S4 LCD repair DIY

Module Master is who I talked to; this is the link for your particular cluster, but I don't think they'll do just the LCD part. Give them a call and see if that's changed.


----------



## B54Mo (Feb 6, 2012)

*red LCD display pixel fade problem*

There's a place in Minnesota that can put a new display in your instrument cluster. My red LCD pixel display was fading, it faded more when the weather was hot, but it kept getting worse. I pulled my instrument cluster and sent it to have the display replaced and the new display looks like great. 
http://lcdautotech.com/


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

you can try modulemaster. several folks have reported good things about their service.

cheers.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

B54Mo said:


> There's a place in Minnesota that can put a new display in your instrument cluster. My red LCD pixel display was fading, it faded more when the weather was hot, but it kept getting worse. I pulled my instrument cluster and sent it to have the display replaced and the new display looks like great.
> http://lcdautotech.com/


His website says they can only do the half-height display, and only VDO units. Did you sent him a TT cluster to fix? He doesn't list the TT as one he can fix. I will get my cluster P/N, send it to him and see what he says. I need my fuel gauge fixed too....


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

B54Mo said:


> There's a place in Minnesota that can put a new display in your instrument cluster. My red LCD pixel display was fading, it faded more when the weather was hot, but it kept getting worse. I pulled my instrument cluster and sent it to have the display replaced and the new display looks like great.
> http://lcdautotech.com/


Ballz - this is like 5 miles from me. Good to know.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*TT display repair*

modulemaster lists the tt for repair but the other LCD autotech does not, do they do TT's do not


----------

